# Помогите



## disacab (10 Дек 2014)

Подскажите, если это возможно. У меня есть аккордеон, фото прилагаю, сколько он может стоить. Я просто вообще не разбираюсь, а он лежит, пылится в чехле, мне жалко его.


----------



## vev (10 Дек 2014)

disacab (10.12.2014, 23:36) писал:


> Старый (конец 60-х) 3-х голосный Вельт. Обычный ГДР-овский ширпотреб, которого в СССР было немало. Если не коцаный, ставьте 7-10тр и это будет для него самое то ИМХО. Есть еще зависимость от места продажи. В Москве я бы его и за 5 тр не взял. Уж очень стар, а рынок огромен. В провинции, где продают единицы, могут дать и больше, все зависит от реального состояния. В любом случае серьезно поправить свое финансовое положение Вам на нем не удастся


----------



## disacab (10 Дек 2014)

vev (10.12.2014, 23:40) писал:


> disacab (10.12.2014, 23:36) писал:
> 
> 
> > Спасибо. Да подниматься и не было цели. Жалко просто инструмент. Я сам в Смоленске живу. Состояние у него отличное. На нем никогда не играли, давным давно купили чтобы предки учились играть, но они не захотели, вот он и лежит бедный,)


----------



## vev (10 Дек 2014)

*disacab*, 

К сожалению, даже если на инструменте никто и никогда не играл, новым он уже никогда не будет. Слишком много деталей, которые разрушаются со временем. Дайте объявление на Avito и, дай бог, кому понадобится

На этом форуме он точно никого не заинтересует. Здесь посматривают все больше на инструменты от 200тр. Так что только Avito

Есть правда еще применение: научитесь играть сами


----------



## disacab (10 Дек 2014)

vev (10.12.2014, 23:57) писал:


> *disacab*,
> 
> К сожалению, даже если на инструменте никто и никогда не играл, новым он уже никогда не будет. Слишком много деталей, которые разрушаются со временем. Дайте объявление на Avito и, дай бог, кому понадобится
> 
> ...


Огромное спасибо. А не подскажите какую всетаки сумму поставить в Смоленске и сто в описании написать?


----------



## vev (10 Дек 2014)

*disacab*, 

3-х голосный немецкий ученический аккордеон Weltmeister, выпуск 60-х. 3 /4 (34/96), 5 регистров в правой, 3 в левой. 
Ставьте 10тр, но рассчитывайте на 7


----------



## Y.P. (11 Дек 2014)

И желательно, все-таки, его перевернуть. Т.е. заново сфотографировать (а то он у Вас вверх ногами - не уважение какое-то, извините).
И можно еще добавить вид сбоку и в разжатом виде, хотя не обязательно.


----------



## vev (11 Дек 2014)

*Y.P.*, 
Да ладно! Он вообще в чемодане лежит. Фотографию перевернуть в фотошопе и достаточно. В аккордеоне, если мне не изменяет память, главное звук, а каким целлулоидом он обтянут, не так важно. Будет реальный покупатель, он и пощупает и послушает.


----------



## lelikbolik (11 Дек 2014)

У кого есть эти ноты !Куплю или обменяю! http://youtu.be/-OwfIts3VbY вышлите на мой адрес [email protected]


----------

